# Servlet auf JBoss 5?



## StupidQuestion (21. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Servlet mit Eclipse für meinen JBoss 5 Server erstellen. Leider bekomme ich die Meldung, dass die Klasse "javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet" nicht gefunden werden kann. 

Wie bekomme ich ein Servlet in meinen JBoss?

Danke


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Für Servlets braucht man keinen JBoss, Tomcat reicht.

Ist dein Eclipse Projekt denn eine dynamische WebAnwendung?


----------



## StupidQuestion (21. Apr 2009)

Wir verwenden aber einen JBoss. Kann meinem Chef nicht einfach sagen, dass wir jetzt auf Tomcat umsteigen  .

Ja, das Eclipse-Projekt ist ein dynamisches Webprojekt. Target Runtime und Server Library ist auch gesetzt.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Einzelne Servlets/JSPs deployed man weder im JBoss noch im Tomcat, sondern Webanwendungen.



> Wir verwenden aber einen JBoss. Kann meinem Chef nicht einfach sagen, dass wir jetzt auf Tomcat umsteigen


Erklär mal deinem Chef dass JBoss einen Tomcat nutzt um Servlets laufen zu lassen... 
Wäre also gar kein Umstieg, eher "Streamlining", wenn dein Chef diesen Begriff lieber hat.
Wenn ihr gar keine EJBs verwendet, ist JBoss jedenfalls eine Fehlentscheidung.


----------



## StupidQuestion (21. Apr 2009)

Das heißt jetzt für mich? Was muss ich tun, damit die entsprechenden Klassen gefunden werden?

EJBs sind auch im Einsatz. Ziel ist es später mal vom Servlet auf diese zuzugreifen.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

> Das heißt jetzt für mich? Was muss ich tun, damit die entsprechenden Klassen gefunden werden?


Wo bekommst du denn die Fehlermeldung?
In der IDE?



> EJBs sind auch im Einsatz. Ziel ist es später mal vom Servlet auf diese zuzugreifen.


Na dann ist ja alles in Ordnung was den Einsatz von JBoss betrifft.


----------



## StupidQuestion (21. Apr 2009)

Ja, genau. In der IDE. Danke schonmal


----------



## StupidQuestion (22. Apr 2009)

Oder anders gefragt:

In welchem JAR liegt das javax.servlet.http-Package? Evtl. fehlt es nur im Libs-Verzeichnis meines JBoss!?


----------



## StupidQuestion (22. Apr 2009)

Habs gefunden, liegt jetzt in JBOSS_HOME\Commons. Muss man ersmtal wissen


----------



## maki (22. Apr 2009)

JBoss bzw. Tomcat (so wie alle Servletcontainer) haben ihre eigene Implementierung der Servlet API (welche nur aus Interfaces besteht).

Eclipse sollte eigentlich die Servlet API miteinbinden wenn es sich um ein dyn. Webprojekt handelt, sieh doch mal im Build Path nach.


----------



## StupidQuestion (23. Apr 2009)

Hey maki,

danke für deine Antwort. Aber wie du dem Post eins über dir entnehmen kannst, habe ich das Problem bereits gelöst


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2009)

StupidQuestion hat gesagt.:


> Hey maki,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort. Aber wie du dem Post eins über dir entnehmen kannst, habe ich das Problem bereits gelöst


Schon klar, aber eigentlich hättest du das Problem gar nicht haben dürfen


----------

